
The Fake Nerd Boys of Silicon Valley - anigbrowl
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2020/07/the-fake-nerd-boys-of-silicon-valley
======
square_usual
This article is an example of why, even as an avowed lefty, I just don't like
Current Affairs; this is far too many words just to say "Silicon Valley
luminaries don't understand the media properties they claim to love."

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
This is an oversimplification which doesn’t do the article justice. There’s a
lot of good context beyond just “Silicon Valley doesn’t understand sci-fi”

------
prepend
I think there is a lot of negative snark in this piece and I don’t think it
distracts from the information, so I’m not sure why it’s in there...

Example > In 2020, probably everyone not named Steven Pinker would agree that
the “future” has been disappointing.

